# Hello from Germany



## Jack1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry but my englisch is not perfect.
I find the Forum in the WWW and it is nice to read here. I beginn in 2001to work with bees.I have 14 Hives and it is very Interesting Hobby
I will come in September to the
New England States and I want to look for a good Equipment-Dealer in this Area .Have any one experience to the Bee-O-Pac Systeme?
Thank You Jack1


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Vee bish du? and nine.

Danny (Daniel)


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Guten tag, und Welcome! Your english is sure better than my deutsch!!

I have not had any experience with the bee-o-pac system, but have heard more bad than good about it, it is cheaper up front but not necessarily overall.

Rick


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

Wilkommen!

Am biB/U]chen Leute hier auf Deutsch sprechen. Enlisch oder Deutsch ist okay. Ob Sie Deutsch schreiben, Alta Babelfish "translate' k.o.nnen.

Es tut mir leid, ich habe auch zu vielen vergessen! :shhhh:

Ich habe nicht das Bee-O-Pac wieder, aber etwas Personen m.u.Ben.

G.u.te Reise, and willkommen auch, auf dem USA.

Alles G.u.ete!

summer


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

Wilkommen!

Euer Englisch ist auch nicht so gut, wir sind Amerikannerin, nicht Britisch! :lpf:

Am biBchen Leute hier auf Deutsch sprechen. Enlisch oder Deutsch ist okay. Ob Sie Deutsch schreiben, Alta Babelfish "translate' k.o.nnen.

Es tut mir leid, ich habe auch zu vielen vergessen! :shhhh:

Ich habe nicht das Bee-O-Pac wieder, aber etwas Personen m.u.Ben.

G.u.te Reise, and willkommen auch, auf dem USA.

Alles G.u.ete!

summer


----------



## 11x (May 14, 2009)

welcome


----------



## frysl (Mar 31, 2009)

Wie geht es Jack1? Gut hoffe ich. 
Du hast geschreibt das du aus Ransbach kommt. Ist dieses Dorf im Bayern odor Hessen? Von Nurenberg Sud-Ost denke ich?
Welkommen- viel spass haben wier.
Wie sagt man 'Bee' auf Duetsch?
Steve


----------



## Nan3902 (May 18, 2009)

*Welcome*

Welcome from a fellow beekeeper in rural New York State.
Nancy
Ovid, NY


----------



## walking bird (Mar 2, 2008)

wie geht es dir?


And so ends most of what I recall from Junior High German.


----------



## Jack1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you for the Welcome Wishes
Your German are yery good
to the Question:
Ransbach is in Rheinland Pfalz, between Köln and Frankfurt (70 Miles)
The Name for Bees in German are Biene
Jack1


----------

